# Burris Optics



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone got a take (good or bad) on Burris optics? I am considering their Burris Fullfield II 3x9 Scope with Landmark Binocular Package. The price looks good but am not too familiar with Burris.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Their good and that's agood deal


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought one and sent it back after it arrived. It appeared to be a very nice scope in the catelog. I was concerned because of different articles i've read...Particularily this one..

http://www.chuckhawks.com/scoping_out.htm

If your looking at spending $200 bucks...and thats most important ...then buy it....If your looking at buying a quality scope...you may want to do more research....

They have to give people free binoculars so that people will take a look at them...

Think about it....

Do you buy the TV advertised product for $19.95 because they are giving away free steak knives.

Just a thought....I made the mistake of buying one...then paid the $20 bucks to send it back...

good luck.....


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I have 3 now, I like my first one the best because it still says "made in usa" on the tube. The 3X9 FF2 40mm & one other in the FF2 lineup started being put together across the pond a ways. Philippians I think. Anyways, it's a good scope. It hangs in there with the nikon buckmaster & the leupold VX-1. priced accordingly too.

If you are going to spend 200 bucks it's in what I consider the big 3 catagory (like detroit's big 3) there are much better out there & there are much worse. I like the 3 I have, I actually have one more coming for varmints in 6.5X20 50mm AO. Take a good look at the Leupold VX-1 though, for the same money I've heard it said that today's VX-1 is pretty much equal to yesterdays VX-2.

I'm just peaved that they farmed the assembly out overseas is all, I'm sort of partial to that Made in USA thing. I know most all optics glass is japanese these days but I still like the fact that US labor assembles the stuff I like to buy.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love Burris, will never buy anything else.

I hate Leupold, you couldn't give me one.

Nikon is OK but Burris is better.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I use and recommend Burris optics I think they are the best deal for the money!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

JUNK!!!!!!!!!!! Unless you are scoping your .22.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If Burris is junk why do SWAt and Police snipers demand them on their rifles? I've got a buddy who is a state trooper and he's told me about guys who quit when the department replaced their Burris scopes with Leupolds, needless to say, they use Burris now.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

take it easy man.


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I have had a few but my application is a little mean. My buddy swears by them and uses them on his 257 weatherby. The first one I had- a 8x32 signature series the cross hairs fell after about 10 shots. I sent it to Colorado and they fixed- I then sold it to another buddy for his 22-250. It has been working great on that.
The second was a 6x24 signature select series- it was bottomed out and still shooting 8 ft high at 300 yards. Mostly the rings. So I up graded to the blackdiamond series 6x24. It has the larger tube so I am able to use badger's monster rings. Scope has been working great. The black diamonds have the made in usa on them. It will soon go on the 264 but is being tested on the .50.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> If Burris is junk why do SWAt and Police snipers demand them on their rifles? I've got a buddy who is a state trooper and he's told me about guys who quit when the department replaced their Burris scopes with Leupolds, needless to say, they use Burris now.


You're telling me that state troopers quit their jobs because the department changed the brand of scope on their rifles? Yeah, and last night I had a threesome with Pam Anderson and Angelina Jolie. Bull$hit


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I believe that the scope on a rifle should cost almost, if not more than the rifle itself. If you are going to go cheap i would recommend a Swift. You can get a good one for around 200 bucks and they have a lifetime warranty. You could take it outot your shop cut it in half, then send it back to the company and they will send you a new one. I have one and for the money it isnt a bad scope, good optics and stays on.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I looked long and hard and bought a Burris ballistic plex 4.5x14 
I absolutely love it.
I do have Leupold scopes and I like my new Burris better.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> You're telling me that state troopers quit their jobs because the department changed the brand of scope on their rifles? Yeah, and last night I had a threesome with Pam Anderson and Angelina Jolie. Bull$hit


Thats exactly what I am saying. They had 2.5x Burris on their Mini-14 and PC9 carbines and 4-16x50 burris Black Diamonds on their Remington STR's. when the department started evaluation of replacement scopes, 4 troopers, and 1 sniper turned in their resignation letters.

The department dropped their evaluatuion real quick!

As for Ms. Anderson and Ms. Jolie, I feel that it is pathetic you must bring these laides into your argunment in an attempt to make me look foolish.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thought I'd bump this back to the top, Burris is always worthy of discussion!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Remington 7400 said:


> If Burris is junk why do SWAt and Police snipers demand them on their rifles? I've got a buddy who is a state trooper and he's told me about guys who quit when the department replaced their Burris scopes with Leupolds, needless to say, they use Burris now.


This is rather hard for me to sit back and say nothing. I've been through 3 sniper schools since 1998 1 basic and 2 advanced. Most all of the LE snipers I know, and it's quite a few spread across the country use Leupold. Mostly Mark 4", also some VX-III's, Nikon Tacticals, and if the department can afford them, you will see Nightforce, and S&B's. Personally, Iv'e never seen an actual "sniper rifle" wearing a Burris, not saying they ain't out there, just that I don't know a working sniper who uses one. And I know quite a few. Do a side by side comparison of a Mark 4 and a Black Diamond, the Mark 4 will win. The adjustments on the Leupold are consistant, IME the Burris are not always so. If these guys in fact quit because the department swapped out their scopes they are in my opinion arrogant a-holes who do not belong in the sniper community. We do what we do, to the best of our ability, with the equipment issued. If we don't like the equipment issued, in most cases, we'll purchase our own. In my case, the department issued me a low end Bushnell LRF, I didn't like it so I bought and use a Leica 1200, it's mine, but it goes with me on callouts. I know snipers from smaller departments who outfit themselves completely, rifle, scope, everything. And I know a few who pay for their own training if the department says they can't afford to send them.

I had a Burris Signature and it was a nice scope, on par, but not better than a similarilly priced Leupold. I know quite a few shooters who use Burris and they like the scope, at least until they try to get it worked on. In my and quite a few others experience, customer service at Burris just plain sucks. On the other hand, Leupold customer service is exactly opposite.

As for me, my issued rifle wears, you guessed it, a Leupold, my own rifle a new Nikon mildot.

My Burris? After I finally got the dang thing fixed, I tested it to make sure the problem was corrected, and then sold it.

I will not own another.

And for the record, Remington 7400, I used to be like you, Burris and only Burris. That is until I actually tried Leupold, and Nikon, and Sightron, all as good or better than Burris, and all three will kick the crap out of Burris customer service.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have used Leupold, wasen't impressed, I have used Nikon, still have a few, pretty good for the money, I still use Burris, LOVE THEM.

Nuff said!
:sniper:


----------



## QuackHo (Jan 19, 2006)

I have all Burris scopes on my rifles from .270 up to 338 win mag (except one Pentax lightseeker). All except two are the fullfield models. Never, ever had any problem with the Burris scopes whatsoever. 
The Pentax lost it's nitrogen during a late season Colorado elk hunt and was covered by warranty. Thank God iI had a back up with a Burris on it..


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

I just don't understand this brand fanaticism. I have Nikon, Leupold, and Bushnell on my rifles. I like Nikon the best, but I can't say that it is heads and shoulders above the rest. My favorite scope is a monarch ucc 3-9x40, but the difference between this and my vx2 are miniscule and someone else might like the leupold better. I'm not saying that Burris is inferior to these, but there's no way that the fullfield is vastly superior to these two scopes. By the way, rem, I just can't bring myself to believe the story about the troopers quitting. I think you were given some misinformation or you're just lying.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried out the new Burris scope with the 800yd laser rangefinder incorporated into it? I have been reading alot about them, and am seriously considering buying one to put on my new Sako 75 Varmint in 22-250. I am waiting until I hear enough about them to feel that they are worth the asking price of around 1300. If anyone has used one I would appreciate any comments good or bad. And for the record I like Burris scopes overall. I really don't have a favorite scope out there as for the most part you get what you pay for in any scope. If you spend $50.00 you get, with a few exceptions, a cheap scope that wont hold zero, won't hold up under heavy recoil, and doesn't havevery good optics. If you spend $500.00 you will generally be purchasing a quality scope from any manufacturer. I have yet to have any sort of problems with any scope that I have spent more than $200.00 on, with the exception of a Leupold that couldn't hold up to the recoil of my .50BMG, although I certainly don't hold it against them as the scope wasn't designed for the 50 cal and few that aren't designed for this application will hold up.


----------

